# Lower Chest: Dips or Bench



## GetSwullll (May 28, 2008)

My chest just lacks that bulkiness. My body is genetically very bulky and shapeful but I have avoided working out my lower chest because I thought i was hitting it hard enough in flat and other exercises. I believe that's what's keeping me from growing a good chest..would you recommend hitting weighted dips really hard or sticking to a good decline bench in the workout?!


----------



## dbmadek (May 29, 2008)

Weighted dips!!! Gives you a much better stretch on bottom.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 29, 2008)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> My chest just lacks that bulkiness. My body is genetically very bulky and shapeful but I have avoided working out my lower chest because I thought i was hitting it hard enough in flat and other exercises. I believe that's what's keeping me from growing a good chest..would you recommend hitting weighted dips really hard or sticking to a good decline bench in the workout?!



There is no right answer as everyone is different. But I would say if your chest is not where you want it to be then work it out 2 times weekly. Thats assuming you do it once now (?). Because I had a fella ask me the same question the other day and when I asked how many times he works it out per week he replied 5 times (mon-fri)!

By the way I am the same. I am very toned and all parts are good but my chest is just not like you see on others. You know where they stick out lots. Because of that I have mixed it up and it is working a treat. My chest has developed lots in the past 2 months and that is after my cycle too. When I start my next cycle I am gonna really go for it and I know it will be great. Anyway tips for getting extra from your chest are.

- Keep in the regular bench press cos that is great. Just make sure your form is spot on cos that is the movement I would say most don't do properly (80%).

- Incline bench presses are great. Especially for upper chest and just change the incline starting highest first and working down.

- Decline bench presses are great so bring them into play

- Flies are great for width. Do incline and normal.

The key is to mix it up but have the stability with the bench press and flies but mix the inclines etc.

Below I have listed 3 things to do that I have recently wrote on a piece of paper with the intention of starting again this week to get great results.

1. Single arm dumbbell bench press. This will be great for isolating and obviously free weights are always better cos you use more of the muscle. This will also work out your abs too and add a new dimension to your workout.

2. Do 8 dips and then 8 pushups without pausing. Then do 7 dips and 7 pushups, 6-6, 5-5... till you get to 1-1. Then go all the way up again to 8. This should really hurt bad and just adds somethign alittle different to your chest routine.

3. The key to a big chest is simply to lift heavy. Not too heavy so form is fucked up but as heavy as you can go with good form. I see so many lifting huge amounts but they are mainyl doing their shoulders and tri-ceps on the bench instead of their chest. The key to get up in weight is to try something like the below Ignore the weighst cos they are just an indication.

Bar 8-12 reps
20kg 8-12 reps
30kg 8-12 reps
40kg 8-12 reps
50 1 rep
70 1 rep
80 1 rep
90 1 rep
100 1 rep

I know you probably do pounds but that is in kg's but just an indication. You may go up to 200 or you may go up to 80. The key is to just get your max weight up over the weeks. Just by small amounts of something like 105 then 110, 115 etc etc. By the way in the above routine once you get to the max and do for 1 rep go back down again till you finish on a tiny weight and they will be so hard.

Just adding numbers 2 and 3 are great but you shouldn't be doing them on top of many more chest exercises as you will just be overtraining. You should mix them in from time to time over the year or so. Use 3 to get your max up and then go on something more 'normal' such as 5 sets of 6 reps etc. Anyway I know I have wrote lots but I hope you pick out some useful points to help you. They have really worked for me.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 29, 2008)

Jusr adding if you try number 3 and you are doing lots of weight don't increase the first 4. So say you was to go to 200 max then do something like

Bar 8-12 reps
20kg 8-12 reps
30kg 8-12 reps
40kg 8-12 reps
80kg 1 rep
130kg 1 rep
160kg 1 rep
190kg 1 rep
200kg 1 rep


----------



## GetSwullll (May 29, 2008)

Thanks you guys...*Elvia* (always *HUGE help!. Here's some info. and everything im doing 4 sets of 4-6 reps with warm up sets here and there.

PAST ROUTINE
1) Flat Bench
2) Incline /  (every now and then) Decline after
3) Flat Flies (with Dumbells)
4) Cable Cross Overs 

CURRENT
1) Incline (read it builds chest up more done first)
2)Flat Bench
3)Flat/ Incline Dumbell Butter Flies
4) Decline

* Some days I just do incline first on shoulder days instead of on chest day..not sure how good that is but keeps me having strength to really push my decline bench up because that's where my chest lacks most.*


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah they look decent. Try mixing up the set and rep patterns (each month or even each workout). So going up in weight one time, other times finishing on ligher weights and huge reps (like 40 reps) and then the more usual method of 5 sets of 8 etc.

Yeah you are right to do your most needed movements first. That is a good method cos you can give most effort/energy into that movement. An example if your lower pectorals are lagging behind start your chest routine with a decline bench press with heavy weight (after warmups of course). Don't forget other major factor in getting a great chest is to have a great upper back. Having a great back means your chest as more room to grow into. I will do a list of exercises for your chest so you can use each for the lagging parts.

*Upper Pectorals*
Incline Presses with barbell or dumbbell
Incline Flys

*Lower Pectorals*
Decline Presses with barbell or dumbbell
Dips
Decline Flys
Cable Flys

*Inner Chest*
Cable Crossovers
Presses or Flys holding contraction at top for several seconds
Bench Presses done with narrow Grip

*Outer Chest*
Dumbbell Flys concentrating on full stretch and lower range of motion
Dips
Incline Presses and Bench Presses done with wide grip and lower 3/4 movement
Dumbbells Flys
Dumbbell Bench Presses stretching at bottom, coming up only three-quarters of the way and not letting dumbbells touch
Incline Presses with bar

*Rib cage*
Dumbbell and Barbell Pullovers

That basically covers it all. Just so you know what exercises effect what part so you can pick certain ones for parts that are lagging behind. Hope it helps


----------



## GetSwullll (May 31, 2008)

Elvia1023 said:
			
		

> Yeah they look decent. Try mixing up the set and rep patterns (each month or even each workout). So going up in weight one time, other times finishing on ligher weights and huge reps (like 40 reps) and then the more usual method of 5 sets of 8 etc.
> 
> Yeah you are right to do your most needed movements first. That is a good method cos you can give most effort/energy into that movement. An example if your lower pectorals are lagging behind start your chest routine with a decline bench press with heavy weight (after warmups of course). Don't forget other major factor in getting a great chest is to have a great upper back. Having a great back means your chest as more room to grow into. I will do a list of exercises for your chest so you can use each for the lagging parts.
> 
> ...



Sounds good..thanks again for info! Keep you guys updated in few weeks too


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 6, 2008)

i would say experiment with both and determine which works best for you.


----------



## tkav1980 (Oct 16, 2008)

chest shape is genetics. you can only do 2 things, make the whole thing bigger or make it smaller. bench HEAVY and youll have a bigger chest. theres no secret to it.


----------



## Janukhala2008 (May 30, 2009)

A recent addition in the wide range of dips styles is the reverse bench dips ... a far safer exercise for the chest for lone trainers than the bench press, ... Vertical dips really do attack the lower pecs and thus force the muscles to .


----------



## hossdiesel (Jun 12, 2009)

Decline bench is a staple to any of my chest routines.  Incline & Decline with free weights are the best two chest work outs you can do imo.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 14, 2009)

hossdiesel said:


> Decline bench is a staple to any of my chest routines.  Incline & Decline with free weights are the best two chest work outs you can do imo.



Agreed. You hit it best using those angles. Then maybe finish off with some cable crossovers or weighted dips.


----------



## barkingspider (Jun 15, 2009)

I gained alot of thickness by doing flat bench with a really wide grip


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 1, 2009)

My personal faves which have helped me to really make my chest dense...no locking out, weight on the pecs always.

*Heavy weighted dips leaning forward
*Mid to close grip decline bench.
*Flyes, wi-i-i-i-i-de stretch (be sensible though!) only bring hands about a foot apart at the top - squeeze, back down..
*Finish chest training with Rader chest pulls (google this one..like a pullover but AWESOME!)

^ TIP on the flyes: REALLY concentrate on your pecs lowering the weight, stretching under the load.  That will take the strain off of the delts and place it on the pecs which can help reduce the chance of injury from the movement.

I also for many years have just gotten up (mostly during commercials, etc) and pounded out 50 pushups for no reason.  Sometimes, by the end of the night, I'll have done 200-300 pushups!  I don't recommend this ALL the time, but I find it seems to harden me up a bit.

Like Alin said though, you should find what works for you from ideas you get from others as well as personal experience.  Experience is the best teacher!

TGR


----------



## ! speele ! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Lower Chest Dips or Bench*

Just that is necessary, I will participate. Together we can come to a right answer. I am assured.


----------

